# First time out with ......



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

our Manchester Terrier (Roly ) this weekend. Roly had been returned to his breeder by previous owners after a nine month stay, due to the wife (previous owners ) becoming pregnant. We, or to be more accurate Roly adopted us about four weeks ago, and this weekend is the first time he will have seen the inside of a MoHome.

What has become clear over the past four weeks is that he has had little or no exposure to what you and l would consider to be run of the mill normal type things. For example he appears to assume that duck / bird feathers, a daisy, long grasses etc, etc, etc are a threat to him. People walking towards us seem to cause him some concern, so for the past few days we have spent a fair number of hours with him walking around our local supermarket car park exposing him to trolleys, people swinging bags etc, etc.

As to this weekend, we are not going far ( thirty miles or so ), and hope that he will settle to life in a MoHome with other like minded campers in relative close attendance.


philip


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya hope Roly has a great time away with you in the motorhome. We are getting Floyd used to the van as well, he loves it!!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am sure that in no time at all he will soon get used to the MH and be wagging his tail waiting at the door to go............just like our two do.

Sounds like he has landed on his paws and will now have a great life, do you have any piccies ?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Our Moss has a similar background and seems fine in the motorhome. We spent a week in it with her recently and she soon got used to it. Mind you we took her for a walk in the woods and she was scared off by two very noisy dogs and we lost her for a whole 7 hours. We found her just before dark about 200m from where we last saw her after searching for miles around for the whole time.
That was not a nice experience I can tell you.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Pushka adores the motorhome - it's all about positive associations. She had a right strop today when I went in just to get a map - turned around & there she was sat on her bench ready for the off, not happy when I made her get out & go back in the house.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Our Louis has been hard to train meeting people and other dogs because of a similer background but he loves camping and is tired out after 3 weeks away with the MHF rallies.
I cant believe today he is walking past other dogs and not barking on his walk.
Have a great time both of you.
Relax


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good on you Philip. Supermarket car parks are a wonderful free resource for socialisation and habituation :lol: 

Remember to not reinforce fear by giving attention to it. Just ignore fearful behaviour and reward all brave behaviour with attention and praise. Although dogs never fully recover from missing out on early socialisation, you can make a big difference by putting time into exposure to all the things your pup missed out on.

Perhaps a trip round the block in the motorhome after a little time spent eating treats in it first?


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Good luck.
Our previous dog Chester who died last month had spent three years locked in a cage with no contact with the "normal" things in a dogs life but he responded well,loved his M/H trips and with lots of effort he became a super companion and no trouble at all.
Suki our new dog was only with us for six days before we took her to Scotland for fourteen days.She had obviously had a much better previous life than Chester but it was a worry when she disappeared on several occasions chasing rabbits but she always returned!She adores the M/H and is always reluctant to leave it.


----------

